# Do you think...?



## AllieLovesFishies (Nov 6, 2011)

Do you think that 5 neon tetras, 2 Cory catfish, 4 platys, 4 zebra danios, and 1 betta, can live happily together in a 29 gallon aquarium?? Any advice on what you think or any tips on the fish in general would be greatly appreciated


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

That is an excellent start for your 29 gallon. I have all of those fish except the cory cats in my tank. I also have a couple of angels and a few other tetras and gouramis as well as a beta in my tank and they get along very well together.


----------

